# Knowing what you know now would you still purchase the new HSS Snow Blower ?



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

I've narrowed my choice to Ariens Platinum 24 or a HSS724AWD, my dealer has the new chutes so he knows of the issue with clogging. I live near the ocean in NE and deal with heavy wet snow. I'll be very dissapointed if the new Honda doesn't out perform my old Ariens. So should I pull the trigger on the Honda ? The new features do look nice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not sure if the new hss724 have the same clogging issues as the 928. there is a whole thread on that subject here.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Obviously I can't speak for all HSS724s but I can say that mine clogged badly in last season's wet snow. Hence doing my impeller modification. I'll see if that solves the issue (I believe it will) and I'll probably install the new chute as well later. 

It's worth noting that the HSS1332 suffers from clogging, too, in heavy wet snow. So basically all the HSS series have the issue. Then again, it's not just Honda blowers that have this issue. 

I would still purchase the Honda, the build quality and engineering standard is very high, with built in reliability. The clogiing issue would never be a deal breaker for me as it's something that is very easily solved.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would ask that the old honda chute be exchanged with the new one or simply ask them to cut the partial cone out of the one mounted on the snow mule and put a couple coats of spray paint on it before they deliver it to you.

With the new engines starved for fuel and making the exhaust much worse the larger fuel jets should be in your tool box too as you will be running into the heavy wet crap like I have here in the finger lakes.


for either brand I would want you to use fluid film for the chute and cross auger housing to coat everything that contacts snow and use high test ethanol free 91-93 fuel or aviation gas and some water dispersing alcohol for each tank full along with a little seafoam in each tank full. 
If you cannot buy the ethanol free 91-93 octane fuel or av gas I would still want you to buy some alcohol fuel drier for the gas to pour in each tank full. IT does make a difference in how the engine runs.

I mix my 2 cycle fuel mix at 25 to one and add the seafoam and heet in the gas tank of the weed wackers and the pups and I have had no issues and they perform very well.


I have had nothing but trouble with gas lately as it has a lot of water in it even though I store it properly.


Using high test or aviation gas eliminates the need to whip the snow mules by the way, and bigger fuel jets reduces the stench of the exhaust and helps to increase the available high end torque at high idle.

Using fluid film on the tracks and tires in the off season helps to keep the rubber from deteriorating. too.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

It probably depends on what you appreciate the most in the machine; the Ariens has a relatively large engine compared to the Honda. The Ariens is around 1/2 the price of the Honda (the two models you mention), and I do not believe the Honda could possibly be 'twice as good' (that is my opinion and nothing that you can quantify). 

The Honda is a very refined piece of machinery, smoother and quieter than any other small engine I have ever seen or used. But how much is that worth to YOU? Perhaps absolutely nothing at all, which would go a long way to making the Honda a disappointment. 

I have used 'old Ariens' and they are fantastic snowblowers so just because it is 'old, that does not mean it does not perform well at blowing snow. I used to help out a relative with snowblowing using his 'old' (and this was in the late 70's- it was old then) Ariens that was a great machine. My point is that if you are going to spend twice the money and expect twice the raw snowblower then yes, I believe you will be disappointed. If you appreciate the last 10% or 20% refinement in machinery, then the Honda may suit you. What 'new features' do you like and will they really make a difference while you are using the machine? 

My suggestion would be to think about what you like and dislike about you previous or current snowblower(s) and think ahead about how any new machine would address those likes and dislikes of yours. But certainly do not go by price or perceived public opinion on this because Ariens makes and always has made a wonderful machine that will perform very well IME. And I just bought a Honda....  Although I absolutely did consider Ariens as well as Toro (if not Honda, I would have gone with a mid- size Toro w/ wheel trigger clutches, added chains and some front weight).

I just purchased a 1332 Honda but I already have an older, tracked 928. I <believe> Honda kept all of the best features of their machines and addressed all of the problems of the earlier version so I think I know what to expect. And I bought that specific model for exactly one feature; the electronic auger protection system (tired of changing shear bolts on the old one- not the machine's fault, I have a rough area to snowblow). But given you specific question, I would not expect that model of Honda to <significantly> out- perform that model Ariens that you mentioned, so you have to think about what features are worthwhile to you and how much money they are worth, again, to you. 

Brian



digdex said:


> I've narrowed my choice to Ariens Platinum 24 or a HSS724AWD, my dealer has the new chutes so he knows of the issue with clogging. I live near the ocean in NE and deal with heavy wet snow. I'll be very dissapointed if the new Honda doesn't out perform my old Ariens. So should I pull the trigger on the Honda ? The new features do look nice.


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm passing on my 2010 Ariens 24 Deluxe with Subura 7hp engine to my son who needs a blower. I'm trying to stay away from Chinese engines, and the newer Toro's and Ariens look cheap to me. The Ariens SHO Platinum 24 is $1500 and the Honda hss724AWD is $2100 at my dealer, so it's not that much more. I do like the steering on the newer Hondas compared to the older machines, and the engineering just seems more refined IMO.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Well then it sounds like the Honda will represent a better value to you. 

As far as performance, you <may> have to re-jet it to cure lean running but that is quite easy and inexpensive. The only other thing to consider is that you <may> want to put side skids on the machine at some point because the rear skids as supplied will be quite different from what you are used to with that Ariens. Still, not a big deal or overly expensive IMO.

After using a Subaru, the Honda may sound and feel somewhat anemic but it is not, it is only because you will be expecting more 'noise and thunder' while the Honda runs like a sewing machine.... but it will deliver the power as labeled.

Best of luck with whichever machine you get. And your son is getting a very nice machine at an excellent value by the sounds of it!

Brian



digdex said:


> I'm passing on my 2010 Ariens 24 Deluxe with Subura 7hp engine to my son who needs a blower. I'm trying to stay away from Chinese engines, and the newer Toro's and Ariens look cheap to me. The Ariens SHO Platinum 24 is $1500 and the Honda hss724AWD is $2100 at my dealer, so it's not that much more. I do like the steering on the newer Hondas compared to the older machines, and the engineering just seems more refined IMO.


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

The Honda machine I looked at had both rear skids and side skids installed. The dealer told me the latest delivery of Honda blowers had very little assembly if any out of the box.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Great on the side skids 'cause I had to buy the ones going on my new Honda.

My point about buying from a dealer instead of an online 'discount house' is that the whole package offered by the dealer adds value, at least to me. Buy online and a big box on a pallet has to be delivered somewhere with a loading dock or there is usually an additional fee for 'tail gate' service if residential. And then you have the big box on top of the pallet in the driveway. You are on your own..... and that usually works out fine. 

But, if buying from a dealer, the dealer takes delivery (no additional fees or considerations on the buyer's part), unpacks and assembles the machine (be that a lot or a little work), checks or installs fluids (including gasoline) and actually starts / tests the machine out. The dealer then deals with the cardboard, pallet, styrofoam, etc. Finally, should something be wrong like the machine is damaged, the dealer will call Honda and 'deal' with that (no pun intended). If the machine has something major wrong with it, same deal. If the machine is damaged and you bought it online, the dealer will still fix it but you are responsible for transport to / from the dealer, and you will go to the end of the service line. Finally, while an owner may find the Japenglish instructions confusing, the dealer has seen and done this before so has a better shot at getting the assembly right, while looking out for things that may have a tendency to be loose, miss- adjusted, etc. from the factory simply because they have done this before. 

Also, the dealer is providing a real store with inventory for you to look at and I believe it is kind of nasty to use a local dealer as a 'showroom' and then go and buy from someplace else to save some money at the direct expense of the dealer (that machine, building, utilities, etc. are not free). 

All of this is just my particular view and opinion of course. YMMV.

Brian



digdex said:


> The Honda machine I looked at had both rear skids and side skids installed. The dealer told me the latest delivery of Honda blowers had very little assembly if any out of the box.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

Bought a HSS924AATD - tracks are great! after using it last winter I'll never buy a wheeled blower again. Having a chance to do it again, I'd get an Ariens 28 Hydro Rapidtrak. .


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

LoganH said:


> Bought a HSS924AATD - tracks are great! after using it last winter I'll never buy a wheeled blower again. Having a chance to do it again, I'd get an Ariens 28 Hydro Rapidtrak. .


If you are going to spend the money on a RapidTrack hydro 28 the hss1332 is the better option. My reasons listed below.

1, Electric chute control.
2, auger protection system.
3, Ease of changing shear pins.
4, hydraulic bucket height control.
5, finger tip turning.
6, battery start.
7, 2x faster at moving snow 10x less effort to use.
8, the articulation of the discharge chute.
9, gx engine.
10, hydrostatic transmission.
11, 3 year transferable warranty for all users including commercial use.
12, easy access to all controls while operating including choke and engine speed lever.
13, The overall quality and thought put into building it. The Honda honestly is years ahead of Ariens. 
14, resale value 

While I have not used the RapidTrack machine I did own a hydro pro and used it for 3 years. I traded it in for the Honda and it destroys the wheeled hydro 28. Literally more then twice as fast.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

digdex said:


> I've narrowed my choice to Ariens Platinum 24 or a HSS724AWD, my dealer has the new chutes so he knows of the issue with clogging. I live near the ocean in NE and deal with heavy wet snow. I'll be very dissapointed if the new Honda doesn't out perform my old Ariens. So should I pull the trigger on the Honda ? The new features do look nice.


Yes the Honda is great.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

LoganH said:


> Bought a HSS924AATD - tracks are great! after using it last winter I'll never buy a wheeled blower again. Having a chance to do it again, I'd get an Ariens 28 Hydro Rapidtrak. .



Interesting, why would you do the rapidtrack ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

digdex said:


> I'm passing on my 2010 Ariens 24 Deluxe with Subura 7hp engine to my son who needs a blower. I'm trying to stay away from Chinese engines, and the newer Toro's and Ariens look cheap to me. The Ariens SHO Platinum 24 is $1500 and the Honda hss724AWD is $2100 at my dealer, so it's not that much more. I do like the steering on the newer Hondas compared to the older machines, and the engineering just seems more refined IMO.



=======================================================
Toro has been building snow throwers first and then snow blowers since 1965 or earlier.
I have used toro single stages since I bough this place 40 years ago and they always worked. I would have four of them in the garage except the two oldest ones died in the middle of snow storms and I was told that with the side plate and bearing gone on one side it would be very expensive to repair. I should have had them both repaired any way but I have an S2000 and CCR3000 in the garage now and I I was closer I would have bought that brand new single stage walk behind that is in Minneapolis. 


You would not go wrong with one of the OXE units with steering brakes.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> Interesting, why would you do the rapidtrack ?


Tracks are much better than wheels imo.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> Tracks are much better than wheels imo.


I agree just not sure about the rapid track system. To me it seems gimmicky and with the way my Honda’s function I just don’t see the point. The finger releases for the hydro and traditional tracks works great on my machines I find them very easy to maneuver even when not running.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

TomHodge said:


> Tracks are much better than wheels imo.


Uless im wrong, you bought a Honda track. What would the ariens rapidtrack offer that you desire.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking of the rapid track, I finally had a chance to play with one. No snow, just a lap around the parking lot.

The truth is, it feels great in wheel mode, the speed is what you’d expect from a wheeled machine. 

Transitioning to track, and dig mode, it’s as clunky as I expected. It’s a novel design with a lot of perks but lacks the refinement of the Honda and Yamahas.

Still has the Benifits of improved traction but requires significant effort. You have only 3 working positions and the detents are clunky.

I clear a lot of snow in the back yard for my wood pile and dog. The ability to lock the auger height in any position is absolutely fantastic. No need to adjust skids to achieve a thin snow layer on the ground and avoid digging up my lawn.

The rapid track is a fine machine, but if tracks are a priority the Honda provides a significantly improved experience. Especially combined with trigger steering, auto turn just can’t compare since turning inputs require operator muscle instead of a simple pull of a trigger.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Speaking of the rapid track, I finally had a chance to play with one. No snow, just a lap around the parking lot.
> 
> The truth is, it feels great in wheel mode, the speed is what you’d expect from a wheeled machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, Honda and Yamaha are years ahead imo and you are confirming this sentiment. Ariens needs to step up if they want to compete with the Honda tracks.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Speaking of the rapid track, I finally had a chance to play with one. No snow, just a lap around the parking lot.
> 
> The truth is, it feels great in wheel mode, the speed is what you’d expect from a wheeled machine.
> 
> ...


This was my experience with the rapid track as well. Albeit, I tested this in a dealer parking lot but that was enough for me. The HSS tracked machine with the triggers for stearing is the cats azz.


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

I think this thread is gone off track.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

digdex said:


> I think this thread is gone off track.



Train track or tank track :devil:


----------



## hockeyman5150 (Aug 22, 2018)

LoganH said:


> Bought a HSS924AATD - tracks are great! after using it last winter I'll never buy a wheeled blower again. Having a chance to do it again, I'd get an Ariens 28 Hydro Rapidtrak. .


 I looked real hard at that machine, and 2 things really swayed me back to Honda (my old machine is a HS55 1) For me, the forward-only weight distribution was all wrong, if you want to clear an area that needs to be higher such as on grass or gravel, there is no bucket height adjustment like on the Hondas - this was really a turn off once I saw this. Second, they are not easy to move - at all - in track mode. With the Honda, simply pull up on the "steering" lever, and it moves like a dream, with or without the engine running. In the end, I'm sure the RT Pro is a fine machine - I was enamored with the 420cc power plant and those beautiful handlebars with the heated grips, but that track system is not designed with the same use in mind as the Hondas are. In the end, I chose the HSS928, and am eager awaiting its first test. Like someone earlier mentioned, I am putting my old poly skids on the new machine, as well, to protect my scaper bar and bottom of the auger housing.


----------



## trockcress (Nov 17, 2018)

*Re. HSS Blower in Maine - Chute!*

I appreciate the contributors to this thread. The comments are validating and informative. 

Overall, I am happy with the machine (HSS928A). When purchased, I had no experience with snow or snowblowers. Without any other measure, machine reliability was what I settled on foremost. Mission accomplished. 

Then reality hit. It was plain to see, during the first season, that there was a design flaw in the chute. That is, the design (given flow dynamics) retains heavy snow. And Brother, you ain't going nowhere. 

That is, until you figure out a way to disimpact that snow constipation. The problem, as I see it, is the lower opening is modestly choked. That creates flow resistance (eddy currents) as the snow and slush proceeds to short, but wider chute for a short time. Then the slurry ineffectively attempts to exit through an open throat with a reduced tapered path. That will not, and does not work. The slush is a semi-solid - it is not happening. 

That kind or flow system okay for for liquids and airy things like powder. But not for jels, colloidals, slurry, slush, etc. The partial open throat is not enough compensation. 

The HSS snowblower like any other snow blower is designed to move SNOW. It does that well and I ams satisfied with that. However, I would like to know about a machine that handles snow and slush. 

Thank you for allowing me onto this forum. 

Tim


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The


> That is, until you figure out a way to disimpact that snow constipation.


Hah, that’s a funny way to put it. 

With my modded chute, my machine threw slush.

With impeller seals, it’s hurls slush.

This is Wet/icy EOD snow... not slush unfortunatly. No regrets.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> The
> 
> Hah, that’s a funny way to put it.
> 
> ...


Thats cool, but almost too much throw. Id be throwing it into neighbors yards too easily.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

trockcress said:


> However, I would like to know about a machine that handles snow and slush.



Honda and Toro single stage snow blowers move slush with great success. Both my HS520 and HS621 fling slush like a sling shot. Granted you need to keep the chute facing forward to prevent clogging but that's an easy fix. Instead of clearing the driveway front to back with the chute rotated left or right, I clear the driveway side-to-side and keep the chute aimed forward. Had the same success moving slush with a 2-stroke Toro 3650 prior to switching to Honda. Rubber paddles on the single stage machines act like a squeegee and just fling the slush. I'm talking wet, saturated, slush (borderline total water composition) getting thrown 10-15ft with the chute pointing forward. I leave the heavy snowfalls and EOD to the HS928, but when I need to move 1-6" of wet, saturated, slop, the HS520 is my go to machine.


----------

